# RME or UAD (Babyface or Apollo Solo)?



## Snoobydoobydoo (Nov 18, 2020)

Would like to buy a new interface, before the prices will rise because of the AKM inferno, 
without too much ins/outs. So since im on Win10, im not sure if i should go the UAD route.
I had an Apollo (well 3 of em) before, so i have a bunch of Plugins still in my Account
(but wouldnt use them that much except for Unison)
But how stable is Apollo Solo over USB under Windows? Can it match RME in terms of
stability? Never had a problem on Mac's with the Apollos. 
Same goes for RME (HDSP9632 or Fireface, back then) under Win.
The Babyface is pricier, is it worth it? Or should i look elsewhere....


----------



## José Herring (Nov 18, 2020)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Would like to buy a new interface, before the prices will rise because of the AKM inferno,
> without too much ins/outs. So since im on Win10, im not sure if i should go the UAD route.
> I had an Apollo (well 3 of em) before, so i have a bunch of Plugins still in my Account
> (but wouldnt use them that much except for Unison)
> ...


Does your computer have Native Thunderbolt?


----------



## ag75 (Nov 18, 2020)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Would like to buy a new interface, before the prices will rise because of the AKM inferno,
> without too much ins/outs. So since im on Win10, im not sure if i should go the UAD route.
> I had an Apollo (well 3 of em) before, so i have a bunch of Plugins still in my Account
> (but wouldnt use them that much except for Unison)
> ...


For performing live RME can’t be beat! The latency is amazingly low.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 18, 2020)

I haven't used an RME interface on the current computer, the UAD Twin USB has been rock solid for me.

If you like the UAD plugins then it is pretty simple I think. If you don't like them then I'd probably go with the RME. They are both really good interfaces!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Nov 18, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Does your computer have Native Thunderbolt?


Nope, aint the newest one.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Nov 18, 2020)

wst3 said:


> If you like the UAD plugins then it is pretty simple I think. If you don't like them then I'd probably go with the RME. They are both really good interfaces!


Well i like them, but its not that i need them that much, got enough alternative plugins. They would be a nice addition, but on a solo dsp apollo, they wont be much used, just for the unison function ie. a 610 for the mic.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 18, 2020)

If you're on Windows then I'd go with the RME for best compatibility.

If you're not too concerned with the smallest intricacies of sound quality then I'd look at the software control interfaces and find out which one you prefer to use and has all of the features that you need. In my case, I need a lot of functionality from TotalMix which almost no other companies offer so I'm stuck with RME.


----------



## Instrugramm (Nov 19, 2020)

Went with an Apollo Twin X despite being on windows simply because of the preamp plugins (A610 and Neve) and am happy with my decision.


----------



## funnybear (Nov 19, 2020)

For what it is worth: having used RME for decades (Multiface was my first - now on Babyface Pro) I still have to have a SINGLE driver problem. And I mean a SINGLE one in almost 20 years (along all the Windows OS iterations).

The preamps in the Babyface Pro do not sound as warm though as some of the other options out there but that is on purpose as you will use your own FX chain.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 19, 2020)

The RME software, the drivers and TotalMix are excellent and 0 problems, ZERO! Like Funnybears's experience and many others.
The converters are really good, the preamps a bit clinical and not too inspiring but clean and precise for sure. I use external preamps anyhow so it has never been an issue. Having said that, they are certainly usable, just no "mojo". 
It's just a very straight forward and simple experience using anything RME in my experience.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Nov 25, 2020)

I will have a baby. 
Thought of the Fireface UC but read that the converters are newer on the BF pro FS.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 25, 2020)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> I will have a baby.
> Thought of the Fireface UC but read that the converters are newer on the BF pro FS.


Good choice. I have been using RME Babyface for years and it is truly rock solid on every Windows version update. Many of the Universal Audio plugins are also being released as Native by Brainworx (Plugin Alliance) so that's a plus.


----------



## Rapollo (Nov 25, 2020)

+1 to the consensus that if on Windows go RME, Mac goes to the UA Apollo. If you like the UA plugins and are on windows you can always get a satellite


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 25, 2020)

I went through this exact same dilemma last month. Ended up getting the RME Babyface Pro FS.

Audio-wise, it's been rock solid for me and latency has noticeably improved over my previously deprecated ProFire 610. I also love that it's completely USB powered, so it's one less AC adapter to worry about. And it supports MIDI, something the UA units lack.

If I had one complaint, I'm not a fan of the physical form factor with jacks on the side of the unit. It makes it a little more awkward to place on the desk, but that's a relatively minor issue.


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 25, 2020)

I had an M-Audio interface that gave me problems almost 2 decades ago. I went to Guitar Center where a salesman told me trust me, (that in itself had me second guessing everything else he said), the RME Multiface is the best card you can get for the money in the world.

It has almost been 2 decades and I am STILL using RME Multiface. It's the only piece of audio gear I have never had 1 single issue with. The hardest part was simply understanding it and figuring out how to use the absolute amazing power of TotalMix software. I will never buy any other audio interface as long as I live if RME keeps this level of quality control.

I think you already made your purchase but wanted to put in another unbreakable loyalty to RME and their driver/hardware quality. The only improvement I ever made to it was adding a Lavry DAC to replace using the internal DAC of the RME which was a nice upgrade in sonic quality.

**I also just remembered that one time many years ago when lightning took out my Multiface and it had to go back to the company. They called me and said we will give you a brand new Multiface 2 if you would like that instead. Yup, RME fanboy for life!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Nov 25, 2020)

Deal, you got me pregnant and i will get a Baby in 2 weeks. No abortion planned.
In the long run (2+ Years) i aim to get a mac again, then will switch to a big Apollo,
but for now and later a Babyface should be fine.

_About 12 years ago i had an RME HDSP-9632 which wasnt compatible with my mainboard (movements
of the mouse got catched up by the interface). Damn..._

*shponglefan: *_Im also a fan of Shpongle and have all their albums.
Do you know that there was a note in the Virus Manual (think it was the B-or C and up,
reffering to sphongle sounddesign?_


----------

